
The Next Ferry You Board Might Run on Batteries - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-03-13/the-next-ship-you-board-might-run-on-batteries
======
airbreather
Hired an electric boat suited for 8 people and took it up our river (more the
upper reaches of an estuary) they other day, it was great.

Quiet, no fumes, enough power as we were limited to 5 knots in the area
anyway.

Not advertising, but so you can see the type of boat - www.goboatperth.com.au.

